# Cruise Control



## AJBane2006 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a 2001 Nissan Altima that i just purchased this past friday. Runs great the only thing is the cruise control... the set button will set but the increase speed button to the top dosent work. What could be going on with that?


----------



## BustedKnucklezz (Feb 22, 2018)

Junkyard trip time! Pull it apart and clean first, then to a pick and pull if it doesn't clean up!


----------

